# FODMAP - gluten free cereal and fructose



## Danzig (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi,I am into my fourth day of the FODMAP elimination diet. The diet has been compromised slightly already through eating salt and pepper seasoned rice cakes (didn't check ingredients properly - they contained onion powder) and now Dove's Farm Organic Gluten-free bran flakes. I have been merrily munching my way through a packet of this cereal and noticed this morning that the ingredients contain 'fructose'. Anyone else noticed this? Should I abandon the packet or is it unlikely to be a significant issue.Thanks in advance.


----------



## Staynforhope (Apr 12, 2012)

Danzig said:


> Hi,I am into my fourth day of the FODMAP elimination diet. The diet has been compromised slightly already through eating salt and pepper seasoned rice cakes (didn't check ingredients properly - they contained onion powder) and now Dove's Farm Organic Gluten-free bran flakes. I have been merrily munching my way through a packet of this cereal and noticed this morning that the ingredients contain 'fructose'. Anyone else noticed this? Should I abandon the packet or is it unlikely to be a significant issue.Thanks in advance.


 I would get rid of the fructose bran flakes but the crackers should be ok. Small amounts of onion powder shouldn't bother you too much but assess your own tolerance and if you do snack just have a handful. Try snacking on other healthier snacks like nuts and one of my favorite is gluten free cookies. The low fodmap diet has been wonderful for me I'm so use to it now. I find low fodmap food yummy and delicious.Cheers


----------



## Danzig (Apr 4, 2012)

Staynforhope said:


> I would get rid of the fructose bran flakes but the crackers should be ok. Small amounts of onion powder shouldn't bother you too much but assess your own tolerance and if you do snack just have a handful. Try snacking on other healthier snacks like nuts and one of my favorite is gluten free cookies. The low fodmap diet has been wonderful for me I'm so use to it now. I find low fodmap food yummy and delicious.Cheers


Thanks for the quick reply. Despite neither product having a notable negative effect on me I will probably avoid both products while in the elimination phase.


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

I would ditch both. Even a tiny amount of onion gets me.


----------



## BeeRitt (Jan 21, 2011)

The FODMAP book I have says when in doubt just dont eat it. This is good advice because realistically the elimination part is only two weeks. You should notice a difference within that time if the diet is going to work for you. I did the same thing you did, the rice cakes, I think they had soy, milk, and onion powder and then I bought a bow of corn flakes gluten free and noticed what it was sweetened with. I did this several times with different, so it takes some getting used to, but you learn what to look for after you spend money on food you can't eat. At that point, the diet wasn't working for me. It wasn't until I was really strict on it that I saw any real difference. So be strict at least for a few days, it could be worth it. Instead of the cereal, I eat regular corn flakes, I dont see any bad ingredients in them, and I use almond milk. Popcorn is allowed so I've been snacking on that.


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

I have also found that I have to be really strict, like 100%. ordinarily I try not to be extreme and shoot for 80/20 but for FODMAPS this approach didn't work and I had little improvement and lots of flare-ups. Staying strictly on the diet has improved my symptoms about 80%.


----------



## Mr 100 (Aug 1, 2011)

I currently use Rice Crispies for breakfast cereal, with a handful of hulled sunflower seeds [to add fibre and protein] and a handful of fresh blueberries on top. Served with Oatley oat milk. I think this is a LOW fodmap breakfast. You really do have to examine the small print of the ingredients on the label though, as it's easy to be caught out. Having said that, I think it is important to keep in view the idea of 'low' rather than 'no' fodmaps, but agree that in the initial phase of the diet, 'no' fodmaps has the advantage.


----------

